# مفاجأة : إعادة تحميل دروس شرح برنامج Autocad Land Desktop



## المساااااح (1 يوليو 2009)

مفاجأة : إعادة تحميل دروس شرح برنامج Autocad Land Desktop كااااااااااااااااااملة .. وعددهم 31 درس ...
الرابط الأول يحتوى على ملف به معلومات المشروع الذى يبدأ به شرح الدروس وبرنامج تشغيل الدروس وتبدأ الدروس من الرابط الثانى 


معلومات المشروع + فلاش تشغيل الفيديو


http://www.mediafire.com/?0mm0d3mgmyn​


Links​



http://www.mediafire.com/?zztjw5inzut


http://www.mediafire.com/?ogmnzzzmodw


http://www.mediafire.com/?gmjymiwimmu


http://www.mediafire.com/?tobtyqa1n4j


http://www.mediafire.com/?jwmzdzzozjm


http://www.mediafire.com/?nwimdzhmxy0


http://www.mediafire.com/?zzygxaymz25


http://www.mediafire.com/?iwetmmmanah


http://www.mediafire.com/?jdgzno0mfi2


http://www.mediafire.com/?ncydmmqgy5c


http://www.mediafire.com/?im2mj4jjano


http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2jgjrj4zm


http://www.mediafire.com/?tgjo0zabzmx


http://www.mediafire.com/?kj0mcdzmkwm


http://www.mediafire.com/?gi2gtywtbyg


http://www.mediafire.com/?amn4igkzzny


http://www.mediafire.com/?nmznem3wz2d


http://www.mediafire.com/?whn2tzjxozi


http://www.mediafire.com/?wi5qyzyfdi2


http://www.mediafire.com/?zumnbfz52x1


http://www.mediafire.com/?m5mmjimjktm


http://www.mediafire.com/?mwoz4nhnwyy


http://www.mediafire.com/?q2mzmzywjhz


http://www.mediafire.com/?djg2mzumkny


http://www.mediafire.com/?jzwh2n4exgj


http://www.mediafire.com/?yzzozzmyjjz


http://www.mediafire.com/?nmzmygnekmy


http://www.mediafire.com/?dhmzxmdijmm


http://www.mediafire.com/?vyzwiojxyjh


http://www.mediafire.com/?lzqmrzlmjxz


http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmhgjzqdjz


http://www.mediafire.com/?hvdwtzqxmmy​


----------



## سعيد السحيمي (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء سعيد


----------



## خالد السكوري (3 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداً،،،،،،،،،،،،، بارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (3 يوليو 2009)

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد برقاوي (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## babankarey (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا............. اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المساااااح (3 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ............. أتمنى تكون الدروس فادتكم ... 

الدروس دى شرح حلو جدا ومفيد فى اللاند ... وان شاء الله هرفع ليكم pdf دورة فى اللاند عشان يبقى كدا الكورس اكتمل ... ان شاء الله


----------



## ali awad1987 (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
والله يوفق الجميع الي الخير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ... روابط سهلة وسريعة ويا ريت كل الاخوة ترفع ملفاتها على موقع الميديا فاير.


----------



## المساااااح (5 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ...................................


----------



## المساااااح (10 يوليو 2009)

دا رابط ملف pdf فيه شرح اللاند كامل ... وشكرا لصاحب هذا المجهود الاستاذ فواز ...

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ygwor2kzmqg


----------



## odwan (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك
جاري التحميل ........


----------



## المساااااح (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ................................... !!!


----------



## hamzeh (29 أغسطس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx yooooooou


----------



## صقر العايد (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عزت محروس (29 أغسطس 2009)

اخى لك كل الشكر فقد وفرت على الكتير


----------



## العبد لله (29 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز جدا اللهم اغفر لك


----------



## البرنس رامى (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المساااااح (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكراُ ................................. انا بعتذر عن تأخرى فى الردود بقالى فترة متغيب . بس ان شاء الله قريبا جاى بمفاجأه جامدة جداً جداً


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

_جزاك الله كل كل الخير_
_مشكور كتير شكرا الك_
_يا اخي الكريم_
_اذا ممكن ترسلي كيف تصمم_
_الطرق على نظام_
_ AASHTO 2001_
_او اذا كان عندك_
_AASHTO 2001_
_ترسلياه على_
_[email protected]_


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور كتير 

با اخي الكريم اذا عندك _aashto 2001_
_ترسلياه اذ سمحت لتصميم الطرق_
_كيفك بيم التصميم_


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير شكرا الك يسلمو هالأيدان


----------



## محمود العبود (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخوي المساح 
الله يجزاك الخير ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك
تقبل مروري ودمت بخيررر


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

يا الكريم الملف 21 widening مايتحمل معي شو السبب اذا سمحت


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخي الكريم الدرس 21 لا يتحمل معي 
اذا اذا سمحت تضعه في رابط اخر 
حتى استطيع التحميل الملف

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامح ركابى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا على المجهود الرائع وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اللك يا اخي تم تحميل الدرس 21 بعون الله تعالى

السلام عليكم


----------



## aree_79 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس-حسام (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الاكثر من رائع لكن عندي مشكله انه بيشتغل عندي صوت فقط فاذا ممكن كيف طريقة التشغيل مع خالص والشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالله الكويس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## كربوسي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر اخونا المساح على المجهود والمساعدة للزملاء.

بالمناسبة نصيحة للزملاء , من كان يريد تعلم اللاند فعليه بهذا الفيديوهات لانى جربتها بنفسى فكانت خير معين لى فى تعلم اللاند . لذلك يجب علينا ان نشكر الاخ المهندس فواز العنسى على عمله هذا ونتمني ان يعود عليه بالنفع الدنيوى وفى الاخرة ايضا ---- واتمنى من الجميع ان يدعوا لليمن الحبيب (السعيد ) بالخير والهدوء والسكينة وان يحفظ شعبه من كل متكبر اى كان .

ولا انسى وطنى من الدعوات ( السودان ) ليحفظه المولى من الذين مثلوا به وبشعبه الابى ويتمنون ان يجدوا فرصة اخرى بعد ان جسموا عليه عشرون عام


----------



## المساااااح (16 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المساااااح (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## king4everm (6 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المبارك ،قمت بإنزال كل المرفقات ولكن الملف 26 CROSS SECTION 2.rar يعطي رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط أرجو منك عدم إهمال الرسالة............................


----------



## king4everm (6 يناير 2010)

سيد حسام يوجد ملف اسمه معلومات المشروع مرفق بداخله فايل FlashPlayer.exe أعمله تصطيب عل جهازك وبتشتغل معك الملفت إنشاء الله...........................


----------



## احمد حمدىسالم (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bahakkou boudjmaa (6 يناير 2010)

جاري التحميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medhat abdo (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ثواب هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساااااح (7 يناير 2010)

الفلاش الموجود يقوم بتشغيل كل الدروس ....والملف 26 شغال تمام ومفيش ى مشكلة ... اعد تنزيلة مرة اخري وان شاء الله تتحل المشكلة


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 فبراير 2010)

بصرآحـه ده مش يعتبـر شرح للبرنامج ده شرح كيفية أستخدآم البرنامج في تصميم الطرق .. ولكن عند شرح البرنامج يجب الشرح الكامل لجميع القوائم المنسدله من البرنامج .. لكن لك جزيل الشكر وشكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Riyadh (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hany_meselhey (9 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## horseshadowm (9 فبراير 2010)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
شكر لك الموضوع مفيد جدا
وللافضل ان شاء الله 
_ en\mostafa_


----------



## شثشث (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم نرجوا من احدكم الرد علي في كيفية تحميل هذه الملفات


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررر.....


----------



## haitham2007 (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ياغالي


----------



## فراس الغلامي (10 فبراير 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامح ركابى (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## السيد الحاسي (21 مارس 2010)

شكراً عزيزي على المجهود الرائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ودالبخيت (19 أبريل 2010)

ماهو اقل زمن لاخذ عينه كور من طبقه اسفلتيه وماهى عدد الاشواط الازمه


----------



## الذهب النادر (20 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر و الامتنان اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## hopakhalifa (22 أبريل 2010)

يا سلام روابط سهلة وسريعة ودروس مفيدة جدا ربنا يباركلك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كازبيك (22 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزاك كل خير تعبت وانا اقلب بيهم كيف يلي بلش بيهم


----------



## أبوندى البرنس (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى وجارى التحميل


----------



## أبوندى البرنس (26 أبريل 2010)

*والله لك عظيم الشكر والتقدير بس ممكن تكمل جميلك وتنزل البرنامج نفسة مع طريقة تتسطيبة*


----------



## ابوهمدان (4 مايو 2010)

Thank for you Eng. JALAL ALANSI 
Good job they were very helpful:20:

Good luck to you:75:

YOURS
Eng. ZAID Ali Alhamdani


----------



## larbi13 (5 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير 
والله يوفق الجميع الي الخير*​


----------



## ma79 (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجد سعد (15 مايو 2010)

الله يكتر من امثالك ويجزيك الخير


----------



## ahmad albna (15 مايو 2010)

الدرس 26 ( cross section2) . بدون فيديو عبارة عن صوت فقط .ممكن شرح الفيديو


----------



## كاظم الذهبي (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور حبي على هذا المجهود اللرائع


----------



## emytota21 (25 مايو 2010)

الدرس cross section1 لا يعمل بالكامل والدرس cross section2 عباره عن صوت فقط ارجو اعاده تحميلهم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## محمد أنور صالح (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## badawy200880 (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزت صادق (10 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على تعبكم وافادتكم لنا*

:20:


----------



## NOORALDIN (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما ورفع قدرك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## eng noosa (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## memo110 (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراً . وجزكم الله خيراً .


----------



## khalil985 (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## ناصركرمي (23 يوليو 2010)

شرح كويس


----------



## حكم 004 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير يارب


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المبارك ،قمت بإنزال كل المرفقات ولكن الملف 26 CROSS SECTION 2.rar يعطي رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط أرجو منك عدم إهمال الرسالة............................
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الدرس 26 ( cross section2) . بدون فيديو عبارة عن صوت فقط .ممكن شرح الفيديو
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الدرس cross section1 لا يعمل بالكامل والدرس cross section2 عباره عن صوت فقط ارجو اعاده تحميلهم وجزاك الله كل خير>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
شكرا جزيلا
هذه الردود تشير الى ان الملف 26 لا يعمل 
وانا لدي نفس المشكلة 
عند فك الضغط تظهر رسالة تشير الى وجود خطأ ويظهر ملف الصوت فقط 

ارجو التأكد من الملف 
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## احمد_سلوم (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## دموع الاحزان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز مشكور على المشاركه لكن الملف 21 غير موجود


----------



## الساحق الاول (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المجاهد عمر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## المساااااح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اليكم الرابط رقم 21 ....................

http://www.mediafire.com/?79bcvgjanbccj7e


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المبارك ،قمت بإنزال كل المرفقات ولكن الملف 26 cross section 2.rar يعطي رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط أرجو منك عدم إهمال الرسالة............................
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> الدرس 26 ( cross section2) . بدون فيديو عبارة عن صوت فقط .ممكن شرح الفيديو
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...






اخي لم يتم الرد بهذا الخصوص ارجو التوضيح


----------



## المساااااح (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الملف تمام وشغال , بس استتخدم الفلاش الموجود بالموضوع وهوا يشتغل ان شاء الله ..(راجع الكودك بجهازك)


----------



## silverwolf (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذه المساهمة الفعالة......بس كلام الأخوة صحيح عند فك ضغط الملف 26 cross section 2 يحدث خطأ....أتمنى منك أعادة رفع الملف 26 كما في 21 لأهميتها القصوى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي المساح علي مجهودك وشكرا جزيلا لاخينا المهندس فواز العنزي علي مجهوده الكبير ونسـأل الله تعالي ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته 
وارجو اعاده رفع الملف رقم 26 مر اخري 
شكرا


----------



## eng.ramy osman (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meme902 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## زين الهندسه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اوجو اعادة تحميل الدرس 21 مع الشكر الجزيل والموفقية على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## زين الهندسه (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ارجو اعادة رفع الدرس 26 لانه لايفتح مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان على المجهود الرائع


----------



## stevel-eng (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خيرا
كل عام و انتم بألف خير


----------



## sosohoho (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## taha_ahmed (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا عاجز عن الشكر . جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم و زادكم علما


----------



## محمود شعبان تمام (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ... روابط سهلة وسريعة ويا ريت كل الاخوة ترفع ملفاتها على موقع الميديا فاير.*​


----------



## مصرى عربى اصيل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## رضاسعد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف رقم 21 غير موجود ارجو اعادة رفعة


----------



## خضر سالم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ،،،رائع


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## علاء محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا الك اخوي والله يباركلك برزقك وبحياتك .... وشكرا للمهندس فواز العنسي ان عمل هالدروس الرائعة والله يباركلو ويسهلو بهالعلم طريق للجنة امين ..... عندي ضل رجاء اذا بتقدر تعمللنا مشاركة لملفات الاكسل الموجودة بالمشاريع التنين ( نقاط المشروع التاني وملف الاكسل بالدرس واحد وعشرين ) واذا بتساعدنا بكيفية عمل طريق اكثر من حارة بالجهة الوحدة بالشارع والك جزيل الشكر ..... اخوكم علاء من القدس وفلسطين الحبيبة ( عمار يا بلدي والله يبعد يد الصهاينة عنك )


----------



## محمد سرايجي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hasanat75 (13 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررر و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng_ahmadzain (14 يناير 2011)

تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك والله يا أخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين
و الله إضافة رائعة لمكتبة المهندس تشكر عليها


----------



## Eng_ahmadzain (14 يناير 2011)

أخي الحبيب ، مزيد من الشكر لك على مجهودك
ولكن بعد تحميل جميع الدروس ظهرت مشكلة في الملف 
26CROSS SECTION 2.rar
حيث يبدو أن المف معطوب ، فيقوم بفك ضغط ملف الصوت فقط دون الفيديو ثم تظهر هذه الرسالة التي تفيد ذلك
C:\Downloads\26 CROSS SECTION 2.rar: CRC failed in 26 CROSS SECTION 2\26 CROSS SECTION 2.swf. The file is corrupt

نرجو منك إعادة رفع الملف لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بإذن الله


----------



## eng m saber (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم ووفقك الله لما تقدمه من معلومات ولك الاجر ان شاء الله 
اخوك م/محمد صابر


----------



## Mustapha Muhammed (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الدروس الرائعة


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (18 يناير 2011)

ألف مليون شكر....................................


----------



## بسام اليمني (19 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## mahmoud ghandor (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك للخير دائما


----------



## عاشق الامواج (19 يناير 2011)

يرزقك الله علما نافعا باذنه تعالى


----------



## الحياة جد واجتهاد (19 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وجعل هذة الاضافات فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elfaki (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## روباطابي (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا شكرا وفي ميزان الحسنات انشاء الله


----------



## ahmed7788 (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك
رجاء اخى الكريم
اعاده تحميل جزء رقم 21
عاجزون عن الشكر وجعلك زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ميس رداد (29 مارس 2011)

مرحبا انا مش عارف اتعامل مع تنزيل الرابط التاني ياريت تعرفنا الطريقه الشرح تكون بالصور الكتابه بدون تنزيل روابط مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (29 مارس 2011)

الف شكر.......................


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (29 مارس 2011)

*بإختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك
**و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها**
قرأتها مراراً و لم أمِلُ بل إزددت إنبهاراً و إحتراماً لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سراً : " مواضيعك دائماً تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة

*​*والله كلمة شكر في حقكـ قليلة لكن أعذرني فقد عجز لساني عن كلمات أشكرك بها أنقي من تلك الكلمات*​*أخوكـ محمود أحمد يوسف*​*تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي**
مع أطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق*​


----------



## houssamfansah (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## vistaelgen (31 مارس 2011)

dasdadadasdadadad


----------



## العسيلاتى (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس انا عندى مشكلة فى جهازى الفيديو يشتغل شويه ثم بعدها يعلق فى كل فيديوها اللاند ديسكتوب عكس فيديوها ال aerth work على طول تشتغل بدون توقف افتونى فى مشكلتى


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (2 أبريل 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرا


----------



## himaelnady (2 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لك في عمرك


----------



## khaled khalaf (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (28 أبريل 2011)

الرابط رقم 30 يفتح ولا يعمل
والدرس 26 لايفتح الا صوتيا


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## reho80 (18 يوليو 2011)

جميع شرح الفيديو للمهندس فواز العبس غير كاملة ومنقوصة لايعمل الا الصوت فقط نرجو اعادة رفعه بشكل صحيح


----------



## وليد الصيني (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة للجميع , وخاصتاً المجهود الرائع المميز الذي تقدمه لنا يا متميز 
幸福安康，财源广进


----------



## م نصر الدين أبوحسن (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير , الرابط رقم ( 21 ) به مشكلة ويعطي رسالة أنه تم حذفة الرجاء مراجعته وإعادة التحميل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوحازم (26 أغسطس 2011)

ياشباب الملف 27 لم ينزل عندي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## aposrag (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخى فى الله واسئل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر والعرفان لك ياعزيزى المساح .
ومزيد من التقدم والتميز.


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم 
​


----------



## مرادوز (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك خير و يوفقك إلى ما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## عيسى01 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## عيسى01 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم في مشكله بعد التحميل شرح الفيديو يتوقف بعد نصف الفيديو ..شو الحل ؟


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## s7goba (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا والله ايبارك فيك


----------



## احمد المستكاوى (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasheedothman (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
-
-
ملحوظة بسيطة بس الحلقة 21 ما نزلت لي شكلها اتمسحت يا ريت لو اعدت تنزيلها مشكورا


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم .لو سمحتوا يا جماعة انا نزلة الدروس الحمد لله لكنها كلها تتوقف فى نصف المحاضرة .ممكن حد يقولى المشكلة عندى فى اية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ROUDS (14 يناير 2012)

rasheedothman قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
> -
> -
> ملحوظة بسيطة بس الحلقة 21 ما نزلت لي شكلها اتمسحت يا ريت لو اعدت تنزيلها مشكورا



يالفعل لم اتمكن من تحميل الدرس رقم 21
برجاء اعادة الرفع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sk8ingmanya (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

الدرس 21 قام صاحب الموضوع برفعه في احد الردود بالصفحات السابقة
الدرس 26 الجزء الثاني تالف و بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع انا رفعت هذا الجزء على الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eabfxuxd7107evz
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng amona (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## RobinVanPersi (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووور جداا وجزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــر


----------



## وليد شاهين (8 ديسمبر 2012)

machkoooooooooooooor


----------



## uocef (4 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حامورابي1 (7 فبراير 2013)

جار التحميل وجزاك الله خير


----------

